# New baby girl



## arigney

We have a girl!


----------



## billyjane

Adorable!! Congrats! Love her big ears and pretty markings.


----------



## arigney

This is the mom. She is a rescue. Anyone have best guess as to her breed? I know she was bred to a Pygmy.


----------



## arigney

We are calling her Flopsy due to those ears!


----------



## kccjer

Cute baby!! Mama looks like a boer mix


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I love the kid's pink nose! :smile:

The dam looks like a boer cross. (Sannen if I were to guess) :wink:


----------



## goatiegirl

Adorable! Congrats! Love the toothy grin of Mama!!!!


----------



## arigney

Thanks. She is the sweetest girl. Loves to give hugs. She is the most affectionate out of all our goats.


----------



## happybleats

Too cute...love those ears lol...I agree , mom looks Boer cross...


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree.

So cute.


----------



## milk and honey

What a doll-baby! Both are super cute...


----------



## Tayet

oh. my. goat. she is so adorable!  what a cutie  any idea what you'll name her?


----------



## GoatieGranny

Oh they are both adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## arigney

Tayet said:


> oh. my. goat. she is so adorable!  what a cutie  any idea what you'll name her?


 we are calling her Flopsy


----------



## Moocowman123

I would say sannen and boer mix. She looks great to be a rescue, so you must be taking great care of her.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh how adorable ! Love those ears !!!! And momma is such a ham for the camera , lolol She is really pretty  Congrats !


----------



## JEarp

Such an adorable little baby


----------



## Rusty

Mom is as cute as the baby! What a love! Congrats!:fireworks:


----------



## arigney

Rusty said:


> Mom is as cute as the baby! What a love! Congrats!:fireworks:


Thanks we love them both!


----------



## goatgirl16

I am getting jealous ! This is the third girl posting I have seen today and I had Bucklings lol congrats on the baby girl!


----------



## arigney

We have had two girls and one boy so far. We have three still waiting to kid.


----------



## Charity2000

Awww so cute!!!


----------



## arigney

As of this morning we are three girls three boys. Got two more to go!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats and good luck.


----------

